# Help me decide on radial tire



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

I trail ride and road ride a lot. I have currently have 26" mudlights but they are wore down bad from the asphalt. I was thinking about going with a taller tire on my brute to help with clearance also. I have been looking hard at bighorns in 27". I have rode bikes with pitbulls xor's and they seem to be holding up awesome. Mudlight XTR's seem like a great tire also. 

So i am looking at both bighorn and bighorn 2.0 in 26 or 27". And also pitbull tires. I know with mudlights my tires like to push in the corners quite a bit and i am tired of that.

Thoughts? Opinions? i know this is yet another tire thread but i am wanting to make the right purchase the first time around.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I had bighorn 2.0s on my rzr and they wear like iron I rode a lot of roads and a guy I work with has it now and I had them on there for 2 yrs and there just now under half tread.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do strictly trail, and little to no mud, then bighorns will be great. If you play in the mud from time to time, I'd go w/ the XTR's they are going to give better traction in sloppy situations.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Love my Reapers on everything. No push, no wobble, bits hard on everything, super smooth ride, easy to Steer, great control and not bad in mud.. and an 8-ply radial to boot.


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't even consider the reapers. Hmm i hate buying tires lol. The XTR's seem to have alot of people having sidewall problems with them from what i have seen. Very easy to puncture.


----------

